# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Φίλτρο για ADSL

## georgemailo

Γεια σας! Θα μπω κατ΄ευθείαν στο ψητό. Σε λίγες μέρες (πρώτα ο Θεός) θα ενεργοποιηθεί η ADSL σύνδεση μου. Επειδή έχω PSTN θα πρέπει να πάρω ένα φίλτρο προκειμένου να μην υπάρχουν παράσητα στο τηλέφωνο. Επειδή όμως έχω όρεξη μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς πως μπορώ να κατασκευάσω ένα φίλτρο μόνος μου? Μήπως έχει κανείς υπόψιν του κανένα ηλεκτρονικό σχέδιο? Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## lynx

|-------------------------inductor--------------------------|
         |                                                   |
         |                                                   |
  Capacitor                                       Capacitor
         |                                                   |
         |                                                   |
|-------------------------inductor--------------------------|


πυκνωτες 39nF, 49nF
πηνιο 2,2mH


ελπιζω να βοηθησα...   :Very Happy:

----------


## hlektrologos000

οταν λεμε παρασιτα τι ενοουμε ? Εαν κανουμε μεσω P.c  τηλεφωνα ενδεχετε να εχουμε παρασιτα.?
τρεχει πιο αργα η συνδεση?  μας πεταει..?

Mαλλον μ......     λεω, αλλα τελος παντον   :Embarassed:

----------


## chip

To ADSL στέλνει διαμορφωμένα σήματα σε δίαφορες περιοχές συχνότητας. Στην χαμηλότερη περιοχή είναι ο ήχος και στις πιο πάνω τα DATA της σύνδεσης internet. Για να συνδεθεί το τηλέφωνο μπένει το φιλτράκι για να κόψει τα data και να πάρει το τηλέφωνο μόνο τη βασική συχνότητα. Αντίθετα στο ADSL Modem πάει το σήμα απευθείας για αποδιαμόρφωση των data.

----------


## georgemailo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ  για την βοήθεια!

----------


## hlektrologos000

Αυτη την δουλεια   chip   δεν την κανει το σπλιτερ καλα..?

----------


## dal_kos

Ναι αλλα οταν εχεις πανω απο μια συσκευες χρειαζεσαι αντιστοιχο αριθμο φιλτρων  :Wink: 
Εκτος αν κανεις καμια "εξυπναδα" οπως εχω κανει εγω για να εχω και VoIp σε ολα τα τηλεφωνα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Danza

οταν εχεις πανω απο μια συσκευες χρειαζεσαι αντιστοιχο αριθμο φιλτρων??? δεν το βρίσκω απαραίτητο.. με ενα φίλτρο εισαι καλυμένος. εγω έχω ενα splitter/φιλτρο και έχω συνδέσει μοντεμ και το νετμοντ πάνω.. μια μερα μιλούσαν μεσα με σταθερό, ημουν στο ιντερνετ και καλούσα απο voip... ούτε παράσιτο ούτε τίποτα...

----------


## nikoskourtis

Φιλτρο και splitter ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα απο ηλεκτρολογικη αποψη. Το splitter εχει ως εισοδο τη γραμμη τηλεφωνου (τηλεφωνο + adsl) και βγαζει 2 εξοδους. Η μια εξοδος ειναι η ιδια η εισοδος και παει στο adsl modem, η αλλη εξοδος ειναι η εισοδος φιλτραρισμενη με πηνεια και πυκνωτες και παει στο τηλεφωνο. Τα πηνεια και οι πυκνωτες φιλτραρουν το σημα και αφηνουν μονο το τηλεφωνικο (φωνη) να παει στο τηλεφωνο για να μη δημιουργουνται παρασιτα στη συνομιλια και για να μη δημιουργει παρασιτα το τηλεφωνο στο adsl. Το φιλτρο εχει ως εισοδο τη γραμμη και ως εξοδο μονο τηλεφωνικο σημα. Για το adsl modem βαζεις διακλαδωση στη γραμμη πριν απο το φιλτρο. Ουσιαστικα δηλαδη το splitter ειναι ενα φιλτρο με μια διακλαδωση (ταφ) στην εισοδο του.
Αρκετες τηλεφωνικες συσκευες μπορουν να λειτουργησουν και χωρις φιλτρα η splitter και να ειναι αψογη η συνομιλια. Μερικες αλλες εχουν φοβερα παρασιτα υψηλης συχνοτητας και δεν μπορεις να συνεννοηθεις με τιποτα. Ακομα και μια συσκευη που δουλευει αψογα χωρις φιλτρο (δεν ακους παρασιτα) υπαρχει περιπτωση οταν παιρνεις τηλεφωνο να αποσυγχρονιζεται το adsl modem. Αυτα που λεω τα εχω δοκιμασει. Δηλαδη το φιλτρο/spliter εμποδιζει υψησυχνα σηματα να φτασουν στο τηλεφωνο και ταυτοχρονα εμποδιζει υψησυχνα σηματα να φυγουν απ το τηλεφωνο και να "μπερδευτουν" στο adsl σημα με αποτελεσμα τον αποσυγχρονισμο.

Ο αριθμος των φιλτρων που χρειαζονται εξαρταται απο την εγκατασταση που θα κανει καποιος. Αν βαλεις το splitter στην κεντρικη πριζα του σπιτιου τοτε μπορεις με ενα splitter να διαχωρισεις το σημα και να στειλεις στα δωματια ξεχωριστα σηματα για το τηλεφωνο και για το adsl. Προυποθετει την υπαρξη 4 αγωγων τηλεφωνου στην εγκατασταση κι οχι 2. Αλλιως βαζεις φιλτρο/spliter πριν απο καθε τηλεφωνικη συσκευη οποτε χρειαζεσαι τοσα filtra/spliter οσες τηλεφωνικες συσκευες εχεις. Δηλαδη απο ενα φιλτρο /spliter μπορεις να συνδεσεις παραλληλα στην εξοδο πολλα τηλεφωνα.

----------

